# Future Owner Of 3077



## jaymd (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi guys! Im a newbie here and ive just decided to go for the orange dial 3077. I was thinking of a steinhart ocean but i decided to go with the 3077. Maybe its because im a little tired of the usual sub look and opted for a more distinct look of the orange dial 3077. Any comments on the orange dial 3077? Thanks guys for this informative forum.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think you have made a good choice; there is nothing wrong with Steinhart, but what you have with the orange dial 3077 O&W is a watch that looks a bit different and is made by a company with a great heritage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

JoT said:


> I think you have made a good choice; there is nothing wrong with Steinhart, but what you have with the orange dial 3077 O&W is a watch that looks a bit different and is made by a company with a great heritage.


I second that ,orange just makes it sweet -Tony


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent choice, you won't regret it at all









BTW hope to see some pics soon


----------

